# Looking for Monark Super Twin Parts



## hemij51 (Mar 18, 2015)

Still lookin for  1 motor mount (to frame 2 piece). Flywheel cover , Choke knob. Please let me know what you have .. Jamie


----------



## toyman (Mar 19, 2015)

There is a guy on Ebay that sells the flywheel covers.They are well made.I bought one and an very happy with it.He is blue moon bikes. You will have to find a close knob for the choke.There are lots of simalar ones that would work.You wont find an original.I had some motor mounts cast because I needed some.I would sell you one for $50.Do you have a belt cover?What else do you need?  Thanks,John


----------



## hemij51 (Mar 19, 2015)

Can you call me??


----------



## hemij51 (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Oldwirebender (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a few Super Twin parts, but not what you listed.


----------

